# newest power for the NC



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Except for a few details yet to be added back on...the SD40-2 is now ready to roll for the North Cascades. 




















Now to get out and run for a while and enjoy!


Garry..NCGRR


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

That looks really good Garry and I also like your rust colored track, any tips on how you did it? 

-Will


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks really great Garry. I like the blue. 

Randy


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

No fancy work to get the rail looking rusty brown....I just used Krylon camo brown paint....that is all. May have to touch it up every year as some of it seems to wear off here and there...but over all it has held up well. Shouldn't be a big job to touch it up either...since I run battery power I don't even have to cover the rail tops. 
Garry


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice Garry, those locos sure are coming out great looking.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Normally I'm not a big diesel fan but I really like that lettering scheme! It's looking good!


----------

